# Snake ID help required



## Darksome (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys, thought I'd ask you knowledgeable folk for some ID assistance. Herps aren't my area of expertise, so I'm not entirely sure what this guy here is. It's probably an easy one, but if it helps, this was photographed near Renmark, S.A.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## shlanger (Nov 24, 2009)

Tiger snake


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 24, 2009)

Notechis scutatus


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 24, 2009)

veryous dangerouses.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome looking specimen too by the way, nice photos.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 24, 2009)

reptilerob said:


> veryous dangerouses.


 that was my first thought


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 24, 2009)

whatever it is (herp n00b still learning here) its very pretty! i love the black and white.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Nov 24, 2009)

hey whats tiggar doing out of whiney the pooh???


----------



## Jessica_lee (Nov 24, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> that was my first thought


 

i dont get it

please explain


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 24, 2009)

reptilerob said:


> veryous dangerouses.


Only if you are silly


----------



## Darksome (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

My 'guess' was a Tiger, but my wife tried to convince me otherwise by saying "it looks nothing like a Tiger in any of the books we have!". So I thought I'd better get clarification lol.

Much appreciated!! 

edit: Meant to ask, is this adult colouration or is it a juvenile? It didn't look particularly large, I'd say approximately a metre and fairly thin I thought.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 25, 2009)

Darksome said:


> edit: Meant to ask, is this adult colouration or is it a juvenile? It didn't look particularly large, I'd say approximately a metre and fairly thin I thought.


Tiger colouration is highly variable ranging from entirely black to two-tone green to two-tone brown to two-tone brown with yellow belly. About a meter is adult size


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah i have to agree with fuscus.
I have seen thousands of tigers nakes over the years while fishing, and the amount they vary in colour is incredible. Some of them have been almost completely black with faint yellow bands, and others have been grey with very distinctive black bands.
Usually about a meter, but i have seen them up to 1.5 meters quite a bit, including one big one i saw recently. They have poor eyesight, and dont always get out of the road when you approach them, and as a result have led to quite a few "nervous moments" on the river banks over the years!!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 25, 2009)

Did u see on "life in cold blood"
There's completely blind tigers on kangaroo island (i think) that have had their eyes pecked out by the seagulls (bout 10% of the tiger population)
Although blind these snakes can still effectively hunt using just smell


----------



## JasonL (Nov 25, 2009)

Some Tigers look more like Lions


----------



## phillthediamond (Nov 25, 2009)

I really want one. 

nice looking mate. good photos.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 25, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Some Tigers look more like Lions


 and some look like tigers


----------

